# Reproduction Singletube Tires



## Wayne Adam (May 4, 2014)

Are there any companies reproducing 28" singletube tires?
If so, can I have the contact information?
 If not...Why not, it does not seem that it would be that complicated
                                        Wayne


----------



## jpromo (May 4, 2014)

Robert Dean acquired Harper tire's old molds for their smooth singletubes. I've heard good things and they look great but they're only era correct for a time around the turn of the century.


----------



## filmonger (May 5, 2014)

Looks like " thehugheseum " here on the cabe has a pair for sale or trade - also here is Robert Deans info below!


Here is a cabe thread with pictures of his white tires:


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthr...ght=dean+tires

Here is the cabe thread with his details.....


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthr...ht=Robert+Dean


----------



## olderthandirt (May 5, 2014)

*links no werk ?*

da links to mr Robert  Deans tires are not working ?


----------



## filmonger (May 6, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54095-Robert-Dean-tires&highlight=dean+tires

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...gle-Tube-28-quot-Tires!&highlight=Robert+Dean


----------



## oldspoke (May 6, 2014)

*Bob Dean Tires*

Hello All

These are decent tires for use on early safeties. Bob makes 28 X 1 1/2 bias ply tread {long horizontal lines} and 
28 x 1 3/4 smooth tread tires. I have used the 1 3/4 tires on early pneumatic's that run a 30" front and 28" rear.
You have to make a "hot box" and heat them up but with a little effort they stretch on the 30" rim - this was my
technique. They really make the early 90's bikes look good. The Templar mentioned in this segment of the forum
would be a good candidate for Bob's 28 X 1 3/4 smooth treads.

Glenn


----------



## Balloontyre (May 6, 2014)

I have a rider set of Mr Dean's tires. They perform well just slightly heavier.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 29, 2015)




----------

